# Gotu Kola works for S.A.



## gobagel (Apr 5, 2013)

Capsule form, fresh leaves, (fresh leaves found at some Asian Grocery stores). I highly recommend it. It doesn't have any side-effects except for feeling good physically and mentally. I highly recommend it.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

gobagel said:


> Capsule form, fresh leaves, (fresh leaves found at some Asian Grocery stores). I highly recommend it. It doesn't have any side-effects except for feeling good physically and mentally. I highly recommend it.


What dosage (milligrams) do you take per day?


----------



## random man (Feb 16, 2013)

yes it does work
the effects are alot like ginseng for me 
i take it in the morning, but sometimes it works and other days there are no effects


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

I havent had much success with it, though in studies it attenuates acoustic startle response


----------

